# needing some long tail motors help/advice



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Just curious what everyone thinks of the mud-skipper kits,or is there other kits similar that are better or worse.Ive never owned or use a long tail but im looking to set my self up for these season.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mayhem mud motors in Hooper


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the mudskipper e-z kit for the 212cc harbor freight engine. I have ran it about 10 times and love it for the price. $400 for the engine and kit and they bolt right together. I used it on my 12' boat and my 17' scanoe and it pushes them nicely.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I would go with mayhem, Im just not lookin to spend that much yet,even though he said he had some used ones for cheap. The mud skipper im lookin at is a 16hp with kit for like 700.I know that you get what you pay for but im curious if there even worth that.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Also has anyone ever heard much about the 2 piece long tail.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That is th E-Z kit i am talking about. It is a two piece shaft. Exactly the same set up but more hp in the one you want.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

tumblweedkilla said:


> I would go with mayhem, Im just not lookin to spend that much yet,even though he said he had some used ones for cheap. The mud skipper im lookin at is a 16hp with kit for like 700.I know that you get what you pay for but im curious if there even worth that.


One thing I can tell you about the kits is there are a lot harder to keep in the water because you don't have the cavatation plate I know this from personal experience and thought the same way you are ahh I will go cheap no big deal well I'm here to tell you when you have to keep constant upwards pressure on the cheaper version it starts to wear on you especially if you are going for awhile then I went and got a mayhem and the difference is night and day you can't even compare the two you can literally drive them with your fingertips so my advice even though it's only 700 don't waste it on a kit put it toward a mayhem especially if he has some used ones Travis will take care of you and stand by his product. Also when you get into inches of water the shaft on the mud skipper is so long you can't get it to push your boat so you end up pushing. Get on YouTube and look up mayhem mud motors they have a couple videos on there of boats running in 2 to 4 inches of water.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Weld a tab on. It works great;-)


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for your guys input and help.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

So I ended up buying the mud skipper kit with the max tools 16hp,Ive got it all together besides the throttle assembly. Ive tried contacting mud skipper the last few days with no returned calls.The instructions are so vague on the throttle assembly and it comes with two throttles, anyone with any help/experience with this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

tumblweedkilla said:


> So I ended up buying the mud skipper kit with the max tools 16hp,Ive got it all together besides the throttle assembly. Ive tried contacting mud skipper the last few days with no returned calls.The instructions are so vague on the throttle assembly and it comes with two throttles, anyone with any help/experience with this would be very much appreciated.


That's too funny! I am in the exact same situation. I am going to try and figure it out this weekend.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Well if i can get a call or e-mail back i will let you know man hopefully we can figure it out.The kit seems to be ok besides the vague instructions and two different throttes.please keep in touch it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't they have a YouTube video...


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

They do but not for the duromax motors,i assume there all very similar if not the same but i dont wanna drill or change anything that i dont have too ,even know its been two business days with no response.,one lady told me i would be called back within 10 minutes and never received a call or e-mail.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I took the throttle off a craftsman tiller and modified it and it is 10 times better than the one your supposed to use that comes with it. I Will post a pic after my wifes funeral is over and things settle down a little bit.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

That would be much appreciated. Sorry for your loss.


----------

